# Canadian peacekeeper gear...



## chrisf (13 Oct 2004)

Well, with the recent sale, myself and some other people put an order for some stuff into canadian peacekeeper... over all, can't say I was impressed this time (Had good experiences with them in the past). None of this stuff has been field tested, most just what I can see from initial inspection.

Name Tags - Actually looked much better then name tags I've bought from them in the past, much neater job. Wasn't disapointed in these.

Glasses Case - Utterly useless. They listed it as having a rigid liner. Mine arrived sans a rigid liner, it was in fact quite floppy. After writing them regarding this, I was informed that they were modifying their design and had removed the rigid liner (Odd, considering that it was bought as part of the sale, and the sale was supposedly a clearence of old, discontinued merchandise), and I was welcome to return the case for a full refund, which isn't worth it, as the cost of the return would be at least as much as the cost of the item as it was half price.

Collapsible wash basin (CadPat) - Looks cool. Also lighter weight then the issued wash basin. Not very stable though, and I'm also thinking that they'll become filthy quite easily. While the inside is rubberized quite well, there's still a cloth band around the top, not a good thing for somthing that gets filled with wash water. I supposed as long as it's washed regularly it will be fine, though I'm thinking the MilSpex knock off sold at most Canex's would be a better alternative if you really wanted to replace the issue wash basin. Though this item at least delivered everything the description promised.

Helmet Scrim - Good. It's all scraps of light weight cordura, so it won't soak up water. Unfortunately, I ordered a mix of cadpat, olive, and black, they sent me only olive and black. Unfortunately, like the glasses case, it's not worth enough to make it worth returning.

Zippered Field Pillows - These seem larger then I expected, weight wise that doesn't matter, as if you're taking a pillow, it generally means you're not humping it. More to the point, just seems like it would be hard to stuff enough clothes in there to make it all useful as a pillow. Haven't tried it yet though, and the polar fleece layer on it seem slike it would be very comfy. May work quite well. I'll wait until it's field tested to pass judgement.

Cargo Bag (CadPat) - This one was really an impulse buy as it was half price. While I can't see it getting much use, it seems well constructed, and looks good. No complaints about this item. Maybe I should have ordered it in olive, so I don't look as ridiculous carrying it around say, in an airport, on the other a hand, I already have a rather nice black cargo bag I bought on sale dirt cheap at a luggage store going out of business.

Over all, must say, very disapointed with this order, as I've had exceptionally good experiences in the past with wheelers.


----------



## Burrows (14 Oct 2004)

I was also with their "Combat Blousers" not the normal ones the velcro ones...the MILSPEX ones are much thinner and are the ones shown in the pic the ones i recieved were at least a good 2 inches thick and impossible to use.


----------



## Armymedic (14 Oct 2004)

Awaiting my order, 
but have some products from before. I have wallets, binders, FMPs, mag pouch for your rifle. Almost all the products I have received have far exceeded my expectations, the one or two which haven't they have replaced or refunded without hesitation or hassle.

I used to live in Fredricton a while back and seen some of their products. Those glasses cases are garbage. I wouldn't recommend them to my enemy. 

The collapseable washbasin...How REMF do you wanna look? Another good idea that in reality doesn't work all that well.

Hence why they are onsale.

I ordered the cargo bag as well, cot rifle case (not to hold a rifle, but for my bedspace while deployed), and a couple other items. I'll put up my thoughts on then in a couple days.


----------



## gt102 (14 Oct 2004)

Heh, has everyone ordered those glasses case!!

They are utter rubbish, mind you I do quite approve of the other items I ordered. The Zippered Billfold Wallet - Exelent, a nice improvment from the millspec one. Nametages (same as mentioned abouve). Patrol Pack, Does its job for me, a Cadet (Holds alot of junk, and looks cool... what more can a cadet ask for?). The Wash basin will serve for a headress if I ever loose my beret . 


But overall I am still a happy loyal custermer, afterordering about 600-700$ worth of stuff from them this year


----------



## Gayson (14 Oct 2004)

I have the pillow that you have bought.  It is a great peice of kit.

I keep my socks and underwear in it, and store it in my valise with my sleeping gear.  That way when I wake up in the morning my socks and underwear are already out for me to change saving me time.


----------



## chrisf (14 Oct 2004)

Reference the glasses case, I may just slice it up and let my friend who bought the scrim slice it up to fill in for his missing cadpat pieces.

As long as we're reviewing their gear... here's some other stuff I've bought from them...

Combat Message Pad Cover - Excellent. Compared to the regular zip up message pad cover, this is definitly an improvement... velcroed cover over the pens, so they don't slide out, but easy to access, and extra space inside for sorting out papers, even a great pouch inside that I've found quite useful for collecting 50-50 money.

Boot Bands - Excellent boot bands. Far better then most I've found for sale, they don't dig into your leg at all, and they're plenty stretchy.

Pacing Beads - They do the job. I'm thinking I could make better ones out of plastic beads, as the rubber beads are a little hard to slide up and down, on the other hand, they useable with gloves. So no complaints here.

Name Tags - Hit or miss here. Some of their name tags are well made, some are not. Definitly a quality control issue. For what they cost, they should be better. Or they could at least make an *attempt* to centre the swords and names properly. My recent batch of name tags was pretty good though, so maybe they're getting better at it.

Laundry Bags - No complaints.

Mag Light Pouch - Great concept, poor execution. Not really deep enough to hold a mag lite with a rubber mount for filters attached. It will hold it, but the velcro isn't as secure as a result. I can definitly see room for improvement in the design.

Large Map Case - (Didn't buy this, used somone elses though) nice, but comes to wether or not you can find a good place to mount it. I had it attached to my webbing, and tucked between my butt pack and a radio, so it wasn't in the way. A zip lock bag and a properly folded map are probably just as good.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (15 Oct 2004)

just bought the patrol pack, first reaction, is that the sholder straps may be a little close together(will rub on neck), though over my tack vest isnt too bad. I will post again, after i actually try this in the feild


----------



## Tpr.Orange (15 Oct 2004)

Ive bought tons of stuff from them and i feel that they are outstanding with their service. 

Hydropacks 
C7 and c9 pouches 
FMP
Pace beads
Boot bands
Name tags
Etc... doesn't matter everything ive ordered has come and been used I love all of their kit and i find it to be very useful in the field.


Its possible since they are updating all of their gear that there has been a slight issue with filling orders maybe you just caught them at a bad time. None the less i wouldn't stop using them, they support our troops and their gear is great in the field.


----------



## big_castor (15 Oct 2004)

The only major complaint I have would be the hip belt on the Ops Pack : weird and impractical adjustement system.  I endend up unstitching the whole thing and repacing the buckle.

I had some doubts about the pack but for what I use it for, it's OK.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (15 Oct 2004)

Squadron CO said:
			
		

> The only major complaint I have would be the hip belt on the Ops Pack : weird and impractical adjustement system.   I endend up unstitching the whole thing and repacing the buckle.
> 
> I had some doubts about the pack but for what I use it for, it's OK.



do mean the recce pack?
http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=5020


----------



## gt102 (15 Oct 2004)

I think he is reffering to the OPs pack....
http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=5008


----------



## big_castor (16 Oct 2004)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> I think he is reffering to the OPs pack....
> http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=5008



Yep, that one.  Good pack overall, I have some issue with some small details.


----------



## q_1966 (24 Oct 2004)

Like It Scale of 1-4

I purchased a Canadian Peacekeeper FMP Cover (Now FMP #1) Great piece of kit, At Camp, I had to write up a memorandum in the middle of the night, in my hooch, it was a breeze, with the format right beside me in the protector cover, it was a breeze, plus all the storage space with the full length zippered pocket on the side is a bonus. *Like it Scale: 4/4*


Name Tags (3/4" Olive Webbing): They were pretty good, except the way they embroidered them, the stitching carried across the front from one letter to the other... and I ordered 3 of them...sigh... oh well, over all it was pretty good kit.   *Like it Scale: 2/4*

Watchband Cover (Olive): Pretty good piece of kit, though a friend of mine had to replace hers cuz the material that covered the watch, wore through with a small hole and a ring of white where the watch was. They could beef up the material there, other than that, good piece of kit. * Like It Scale: 3.8/4*

UPDATE - Bought More Stuff
Tri-Fold Zippered Wallet (Olive): Great piece of kit, bought it mostly because of the zippered change pouch, (hated my previous wallet because of that) plus the full length bill pocket is a nice feature for stuffing extra stuff in and not loosing it and lots of space for Credit Cards etc. *Like It Scale: 4/4 *

Hang-Up Shower Shave Kit (Olive)
Is fairly good, though its just a bit to small for my stuff, I wonder if it would be better to add an extra zip up pouch on the bottom, for say your shampoo and Soap or the Collapsible washbasin, *Like It Scale: 3/4 *

Field Pillow (Olive): The fleece is nice on the face at night and the being a stuff sack at night is a good feature, It fits the Liner of the 3-Season's Combat Jacket Perfectly, I wouldnt want to stuff next days clothes in there, because it doesnt keep the clothes warm (In the Winter anyway) and the only change Id want to make is so you can turn it inside out and zip it up, to protect the fleece and still have it be fufilled as a stuff sack, nonetheless, I am proud to say this is a great piece of kit *Like It Scale 4/4*

Zip up FMP #6 (Small one that goes with CP Gear Sm. waterproof paper)(Olive):
my only complaints is that it should of been a bit wider to accompany a pen / pencil slot, inside the FMP, Beside the paper. It fits the 50pg book, but there is lots of space (almost to much) and would probably better accompany a 100 pg Book *Like It Scale: 3/4 *

Waterproof Paper (Sm Notepad, Green, 50pg):
Is what it says its, and dont use an eraser on the paper, because it immediately looses its green colour and turns white, it should come in a 100pg Form to better fit FMP #6 *Like It Scale: 3/4 *

(Havent Bought this product yet, merely my observation from reading the catalouge)
Waterproof Pen: I dont know whether the pen is essential because, when using a regular pen the ink didnt run on me (after writing on a sheet of the waterproof paper and running the sheet of paper under water) the only thing I see as a bonus is its shorter than regular pens and might fit inside FMP#6

- q_1966   :warstory:


----------



## gun plumber (24 Oct 2004)

Haven't bought anything yet.I think I'm going to wait and see what mods they do to thier stuff first and see if I really need it(I really dont need a FMP cover that comes with more pockets than my ruck!).
I'm looking at thier hydration pack and just wonder if anyone has feedback.I already own a Hydrastorm(alright piece of kit,not great,but alright)but its pattern is desert,so I want a CADPAT one.
I have Peacekeeper kit and I can honestly say it was a worth while investment.My plate bag(Am I only one that knows what this is?)was bought in 94, has seen more field time than some troops I know and still continues to look brand new.IPE bag has never failed(I'm dissapointed that they discontinued this item)and other bits of kit still preform like new.
Has anyone had any negitive results(besides the glasses case)that they care to share?
The reason I ask is the Kitshop on base has some of the same peacekeeper kit that I'm interested in(generic product) and am just wondering if its worth placeing an order or just picking it up.
These items are the field pillow,sleeping bag liner and mock 64 pattern bag.


----------



## Fusaki (24 Oct 2004)

> Watchband Cover (Olive): Pretty good piece of kit, though a friend of mine had to replace hers cuz the material that covered the watch, wore through with a small hole and a ring of white where the hole was. The need to beef up the material there, other than that, good piece of kit.



UGHHH!!

I used to have one of these, but have since realized that it serves no purpose whatsover. At best, it will protect the watchface so when you wear that big ugly green thing on your wrist to the bar chicks will be impressed that your Timex is free of scratches.


----------



## bossi (24 Oct 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> I was also with their "Combat Blousers" not the normal ones the velcro ones...the MILSPEX ones are much thinner and are the ones shown in the pic the ones i recieved were at least a good 2 inches thick and impossible to use.



The wider trouser blousers with Velcro - like hockey shin pad straps - are designed to avoid cutting off the circulation in your legs, which can precipitate varicose veins as you get older
(unlike the "normal" little ones made of thin, elasticised string).
They're also more versatile, especially if you need to improvise/strap something.

They're not "impossible to use" - after lacing up your boots, you wrap the blousers around the top of your boot (or your calves immediately above the tops of your boots), and then tuck the cuffs up into the blousers.


----------



## soldiers301 (24 Oct 2004)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> Haven't bought anything yet.I think I'm going to wait and see what mods they do to thier stuff first and see if I really need it(I really dont need a FMP cover that comes with more pockets than my ruck!).
> I'm looking at thier hydration pack and just wonder if anyone has feedback.I already own a Hydrastorm(alright piece of kit,not great,but alright)but its pattern is desert,so I want a CADPAT one.
> I have Peacekeeper kit and I can honestly say it was a worth while investment.My plate bag(Am I only one that knows what this is?)was bought in 94, has seen more field time than some troops I know and still continues to look brand new.IPE bag has never failed(I'm dissapointed that they discontinued this item)and other bits of kit still preform like new.
> Has anyone had any negitive results(besides the glasses case)that they care to share?
> ...


----------



## soldiers301 (24 Oct 2004)

Sorry, I write in the post  :-\

What I was saying is that you dont really need to buy CADPAT Hydration Pack, the issue one (CamelBack) is already issued in Afghanistan and will be issued this year in Canada.


----------



## gun plumber (24 Oct 2004)

What does it look like?
Is it a military pattern or a off the shelf?
The reason I want one in CADPAT is because as a member in a second line position I probably will never get one issued.We are apparntly are the absolute last people to recieve any type of issued kit,so until then I'll have to make do with what I got and buy the rest.


----------



## soldiers301 (24 Oct 2004)

Just take a look here, you will see them at the 6th page. Its made like the other CamelBack, just in CADPAT and a few adds.

http://www.textiles.ca/ctidndconference/6th_2003/presentations/Army.PDF


----------



## AmmoTech90 (24 Oct 2004)

Gun plumber,

Go on a tour (I know, easier said than done).  For Haiti the first Camelbacks that came in were desert, then we started getting CADPAT ones.  They wen't to Coy Gp first, then in theatre they were used for replacements or initial issue to those people that broke them or didn't get them in Canada.
I'd post a pic but my digital camera is down in the States.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (24 Oct 2004)

Yep soldier301, thats it.  There's a little mesh pocket under the flap that good for storing the cleaning kit.


----------



## gun plumber (25 Oct 2004)

Nice looking piece of gear.Unfortunatly its for "combat arms only".I'll probably see it when I see my LBV in 2015 along with the CADPAT IECS stuff!


----------



## slickguy1 (25 Oct 2004)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> Haven't bought anything yet.I think I'm going to wait and see what mods they do to thier stuff first and see if I really need it(I really dont need a FMP cover that comes with more pockets than my ruck!).
> I'm looking at thier hydration pack and just wonder if anyone has feedback.I already own a Hydrastorm(alright piece of kit,not great,but alright)but its pattern is desert,so I want a CADPAT one.
> I have Peacekeeper kit and I can honestly say it was a worth while investment.My plate bag(Am I only one that knows what this is?)was bought in 94, has seen more field time than some troops I know and still continues to look brand new.IPE bag has never failed(I'm dissapointed that they discontinued this item)and other bits of kit still preform like new.
> Has anyone had any negitive results(besides the glasses case)that they care to share?
> ...



Buying from Canadian Peacekeeper over the last few years has been a hit or miss for me. I thoroughly enjoyed the NBCbag I purchased and the fmp I owned from them. The small boot blousers I have found to be aadequate. I have had problems with some of the gear I purchased off of them.

I found the Canadian Peacekeeper Hydration Pack very unsatisfactory: the platypus was horribly manufactured and burst at the seams after my fifth or sixth exercise with it. In addition, the straps were small and improperly placed causing the piece of crap to swing around on my back regardless of how much I cinched the pack. In addition, I would advise against purchasing the 64 pattern bag, because of the lack of real attachment points, the crappy material it is made out of, and the lack of way to really cinch the pack tightly.


----------



## gun plumber (25 Oct 2004)

Thanks for the input.It's like a private version of T&E.
A few questions\points:
1.You mentioned that the bladder broke on you.Don't Platypus bladders have a lifetime warranty on them?I have a Platypus 2L Hoser(not quite the same as the "Big Zip"but close)and already used the warranty to replace the valve.No prob.
2.I have used my Hydrastorm before by hooking it to my web gear and probably will do the same with the peacekeeper hydration system,so I can't forsee the small straps being a problem.
3.I'll take your advce on the 64 bag.I actually have a line on a real one.
4.Has anyone here actually used the C-7\C-9 pouches attached to the hydro system?on the web site they look almost flimsy and look like thier ready to fall off at any time.Any comments?

I called peacekeeper today to inquire what actual mods they were going to do to the hydro pack(as I mentioned earilier,I was'nt going to buy till I knew what mods were to be done)and the only mod is it will be MOLLE compatible,so for 34.00 I can't go wrong(OD only though :'()
thanks for all the comments and info!


----------



## soldiers301 (25 Oct 2004)

Canadian Peacekeeper are authorized by DND to produce stuff with real CADPAT material, but DND have some restriction, like Frontenac who made a "copy" version of CADPAT trousers and pants. Canadian Peacekeeper are not authorized to produce stuff that closely look like the issue one, that why they don`t have permission to produce this product with CADPAT material :

- Recce Patrol Pack 
- Hydration Pack
- Tactical Vest (If look like the issue one)
- Rucksack Cover (would be discontinued - they sale what they have)

All the product should be authorized by DND before production.


----------



## Troopasaurus (26 Oct 2004)

Well, i just received my order from Canadianpeacekeeper and I am impressed so far. I ordered the Hydration pack from what i can see it is the real CADPAT if not its very close. I will have it out this weekend for an amphibious ex and will see how it goes. I also ordered the C9 pouch for the hydration pack, while looking weak it seemed to stay in one place relatively well when running and my only complaint is the lack of a drainage hole.


----------



## Bean (26 Oct 2004)

I've had a fair amount of success with Wheelers over the years.  I have some field kit but also their luggage which has held up for ever in less thanideal conditions.  On the field kit side I did jump on board with the Hydration pack, but not the platypus bladder due in part to having one burst in my ruck already.  When coupled with a Camelbak bladder it works like a charm.  I did have a slight modification made though WRT the Shoulder straps, in that I had them removed and had Wheelers add four rows of their modular attachment system wit the velcro.  This allowd me to connect to a number of other pieces of gear fairly securely and limited the extra bulk if I was stowing inside another bag.  Doing this has allowed me to actuall attach the pack directly to the rear of the TV and it hols in nicely without any additional over the shoulder requirements.  Advantage was that it fit nicely under a ruck, was integrated to the vest as best as can be expected, and I didn't loose the vertical daisy chain of loops on the rear of the TV since the wheelers pack employs a similar modular attachment style.  Just a though if anyone is seriously thinking about it.


----------



## dano (26 Oct 2004)

I'll just confirm it to the gents that may not know, the CADPAT from Canadian Peacekeepers is real.



> It boils down to one main reason and that's the cost of purchasing the fabric. The CADPAT fabric we use is not a copy â â€œ it's the real thing! The price of CADPAT Cordura is up to 3 times the cost of buying regular olive or black Cordura! Only a few Canadian Textile Mills are licensed by DND to produce their patented CADPAT Cordura. The fabric is dyed and printed in a lengthy process that requires 4 passes rather than the usual one necessary for single colour fabrics. In addition, there is a substantial coating of olive coloured urethane, on the underside of the fabric, for waterproofing. This coating is so thick it makes the fabric virtually waterproof â â€œ in fact, we make a collapsible wash basin out of the fabric alone! Also, the price is higher because of DND licensing fees, which are tacked on, when we purchase the fabric. Our company, Wheeler Accessories Ltd (Canadian Peacekeeper), is an "authorized manufacturer" licensed by DND.



http://www.wheelersonline.com/1-FAQs.asp

The FAQs section of the website.


----------



## q_1966 (2 Nov 2004)

Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> UGHHH!!
> 
> I used to have one of these, but have since realized that it serves no purpose whatsover. At best, it will protect the watchface so when you wear that big ugly green thing on your wrist to the bar chicks will be impressed that your Timex is free of scratches.



Hey, its good for the bush, goes with your combats and thats the only time I usually wear it, thats why you wear a nice watch anywhere were, when your in civilians.


----------



## dano (3 Nov 2004)

I got my order of 1 Gerber pouch, 1 order of Nylon strips and a Name tape.

The Gerber pouch is very nice, except for the fact they put the product tag inside the pouch so it is difficult to insert the Gerber. I just cut mine out.
The nylon strips are good. Decent amount. The CADPAT seems a little melted or smeared not too noticeable. The OD strips are great. 

Also, I received the order very quickly. Ordered on Sunday, received Thursday morning.


----------



## jswift872 (8 Nov 2004)

I got the Name tapes, Gerber pouch, Mini Mag Flashlight, Neck ID, Field Message Pad Cover, and Pad refills.

Name tapes- great, looks just like my uniform, no complaints at all.

Gerber pouch- Pretty good, It's sturdy and easily accessed (except for the tag inside as mentioned above) (I cut mine out also)

Mini Mag Flashlight- Awesome, I mean you could probably get these other places, but since I was shopping at wheelers, I got there just because it was easier...I love the light.

Neck ID- Simple, Nice looking, very efficient and will save time during early morning PT when the CO asks for our ID.

Field Message Cover- I love this piece of kit, simply put, this is going to save a lot of time, because I take a lot of notes and I can keep this in my cargo pocket and pull out my notes whenever I want. Also it has a built in wallet, so for that reason alone...I was instantly happy about the purchase.

Pad refills- sturdy(put together well), good size..(not much more to say about paper, lol)

Also I would like to say I received this very fast, I ordered on Thursday and received it on Monday...lightning  fast in my opinion.


----------



## gun plumber (18 Nov 2004)

I just recieved my hydration pack(minus bladder) from Peacekeepers tody.I bought this item on a whim(I have a serviciable Hydrastorm already)because my other hydration pack is in desert pattern and this one is olive(I missed out on the CADPAT,but oh well,olive never goes out of style) and just thought that I would give my first impressions on it for the record.
1.Upon opening,the first thing I noticed was the lack of protection.It came in white plstic bag devoid of any reinforcement.Also,no reciept,company literature or the nice letter everyone talks about. 
2.As far as construction,nothing beats them.Who ever does the sewing does a damn good job.Also,you cant beat the materials.1000 condura nylon,fastex clips and the strapping are all quality materials. 
3.Upon putting it on,I noticed that it does'nt seem to "hang"right on my back.Since its very rare for me to wear it all by itself anyways,its not a big deal.  
4.The shoulder straps are huge!I can cinch them as tight as they go,take it off and put it back on with out loosening them!I'm not sure if this is a good thing or not.If I had wanted to wear it by itself this would be a problem. 
5.The sternum strap is way to small,and could have been made from a elastic material. 

Final thoughts-The Hydrastorm pack I own is made a bit more rugged and with more thought of ergonomics in mind.It has a better case,and feels a lot more secure on your back.The CP pack is as well constructed but does'nt feel secure and is a bit bulky.It has some design flaws I can't ignore and makes it almost uncomfortable.
That being said,It's big redeeming point is price.My hydrastorm cost 120.00 CAN when I bought it,and I was happy with it.The CP pack cost me 42.00 and I'm just as happy overall with it as I was my hydrastorm.Hopefully I can get a field test out of the way soon and see how it holds up.
Overall


----------



## purple peguin (25 Jan 2005)

i have ordered nametpes- all the kinds look great
                     mc roy? leg medic pouch somthing along the lines of that
                    colapsable canteen
                    laundry bag
                    scissors pouch with the scissors
                     camo face paint
                    more cant think of it but i was pleased in the long run.


----------



## BRSPURR (23 Mar 2005)

Just curious, I just placed my order yesterday and havent gotten my gear yet, but one of the things i ordered was the CADPAT "Goggle cover" is this a different piece of kit than the "Glasses Case" that everyone seems to hate? I couldn't find "glasses Case" in the CP gear catalogue thats why i'm asking. Also does anyone know where i can get a Nuke pac (IPE bag), I keep getting conflicting stories that it's a unit issue from supply and its a supply issue from my unit QM, and i saw in a previous post that its discontinued even though i know some INF reserve guys who got issued Theirs from "Dockyard" supply a few weeks ago. so am i better off just ordering one or what??? 
PS: I'm on course (ATCIS) in gagetown 18 apr to mid may (only person from my unit) if any one up there wants to show me what fun (if any) there is to be had in gagetown.     :threat:


----------



## foxtwo (23 Mar 2005)

Yeah, I've also ordered a bunch of stuff from cadpat.com. They have some neat stuff. One thing that I bought that I really like is the Canteen Straw. Works great and you don't need a hydration system, just run it through the webbing.

Boot bands
Buck Pouch
Name Tapes
Canteen Straw
FMP+Books
Hydration Tube Cover

  On another note, how are the 2 Gerber Multi-tools they have there? Are they any good? Are any of the 2 one that has been issued to the CF?
And what is the actual model of the Gerber that is issued?


----------



## gun plumber (25 Mar 2005)

It's been a little time since I received my CPGear hydration pack and thought I would share my revised impressions of it after a good field test.
Initially satisfied with this piece of kit,I soon grew to loathe it.When worn,it feels "odd"on your back,and will not draw tight.Although made of good material,my stitching came out of the shoulder straps after a few times of trying to remedy the above.
I found that the sternum strap is far too uncomfortable to wear with anything other than a t-shirt,and is located to high on the straps to be any usefulness.
All in all,I turfed it along with my Platy Bladder,which developed a small crack in the seam and leaked all over me,and replaced it with a rare CamelBak mil-spec Mule in OD(a very rare find and lucked out in the bidding).Rather than trying to lash items to the outside like the CP system,the CamelBak gives you a 9L kit capacity that is perfect for small,short stints to the bush.
If anyone is considering buying this item,or it's new brother,I would say,check E-Bay first.You can usually find the more respected,popular and larger variety there for cheaper prices.With all the cost of taxes,duties and tariffs I paid,my Camel Bak I purchased is still cheaper than the new CP pack and comes complate with bladder,valve,tube cover, valve cover included and is brand new with all tags in the original package.
On the other hand,If your a CADPAT junkie,who is not going on tour anytime soon,likes uncomfortable kit,than the CP gear is for you.Just remember:Buyer Beware.


----------



## foxtwo (28 Mar 2005)

How are the 2 Gerber Multi-tools they have there? Are they any good? Are any of the 2 one that has been issued to the CF?
And what is the actual model of the Gerber that is issued if known?


----------



## soldiers301 (28 Mar 2005)

The stainless Gerber was issued, now it is the Black SOG that is issued.


----------



## purple peguin (28 Mar 2005)

I have the Gerber compact pliers and it seems to work great for me and it was cheaper than the other one but it only is missing a few of the accessories the full size one has, and i might by the screw driver set that you can get to go with it.


----------



## foxtwo (28 Mar 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> The stainless Gerber was issued, now it is the Black SOG that is issued.



So then this one is it or is the closest?

http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=6061


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Mar 2005)

foxtwo said:
			
		

> So then this one is it or is the closest?
> 
> http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=6061



Yeah that looks like it.

BTW if anyone has the SOG w/crimpers, heard from CFSME that they are *NOT* to use them for crimping detonators.


----------



## dw_1984 (28 Mar 2005)

foxtwo said:
			
		

> So then this one is it or is the closest?
> 
> http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=6061



I believe there were only 3 types issued.

The first was a stainless (shinny) Gerber that's similar to the one on the CP site except the blades/tools wouldn't lock in place.
The second was a black version of the original Gerber that had locking tools (exactly as the CP link).
The newest one is a modified SOG EOD Powerlock multitool.  I can't find the exact model that the CF uses so I assume it was a custom job.  IIRC, the CF version doesn't have sciccors while the civi one does.

The SOG one is (according to CTS) delievered to pers entitled to ICE while the Gerber is given to the rest.


----------



## q_1966 (1 Apr 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> Like It Scale of 1-4
> 
> I purchased a Canadian Peacekeeper FMP Cover (Now FMP #1) Great piece of kit, At Camp, I had to write up a memorandum in the middle of the night, in my hooch, it was a breeze, with the format right beside me in the protector cover, it was a breeze, plus all the storage space with the full length zippered pocket on the side is a bonus. *Like it Scale: 4/4*
> 
> ...



Also bought the 
Sewing Kit
Sewing Kit, is great, you can really cram alot of stuff in (almost overstuffed) (I got my Sewing Kit, First Aid Kit & a bit of emegency food) An essential Item of my Survival Kit. The Complimentary Scisors, cant say much about those, Theyre cheaply made, as soon as I got them, the Chrome plating flaked off. *Like It Scale: 3.9/4*


----------



## Infanteer (1 Apr 2005)

Wow, that's sure alot of useless junk you've bought off CP.

After going into the field for any period of time, you begin to get rid of that stuff.

Hope you didn't spend too much....


----------



## TCBF (1 Apr 2005)

All of the our BOTC candidates who came out to Farnam with junior general kits saw my bare ass FMP in a ziplock bag.  Bottom line: go with what you are comfortable with, but don't be afraid to experiment during non critical periods.

You can always flog the stuff you don't use later.



Tom


----------



## NATO Boy (1 Apr 2005)

After using a nukebag to haul C6 ammo with my nuke bag (bunk) I got the Recce Patrol Pack in CADPAT (before CDN PCKPR became CP Gear Online) and haven't parted with it since. As a daypack, it's much better for carrying stuff (nuke bag's only good for light but bulky items like fleece) thanks to it's padded back panel and shoulder straps (like on the 82 ruck.) It's also a great alternative to using the "Man Pack" for hauling the 522 because of the built-in shelf (like the 82 ruck) the padding (comforting on a march) and the cord flaps on the lid for running radio wires, antennas or even hydration tubes.

Overall, it's the best piece of kit I got from Wheeler's (and if given the opportunity to get the old one again, I would without second thoughts.)


----------



## gorf (1 Apr 2005)

I was just reading the posts about cpgear, and I want to address a question more directly as I need/want a hydration system before summer training. Which, in your opinion, (please only use real, 1st hand experience)is better, the cpgear hydration #2 http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=3039s  or the thermbak 3L by camelbak?               http://camelbak.com/mil/cb_prod.cfm?Product_ID=81&CATID=6


----------



## Grunt (1 Apr 2005)

No contest, go with the camelback Thermoback.


----------



## Grunt (1 Apr 2005)

While some of the CP Gear stuff isnt that bad (i had their patrol pack a while back but sold it and went for a CADPAT Tactical Tailor 3 day pack), It is best to stick to tactical tailor, dropzone, Specopsbrand, HSG, ESSTAC, Custom Tactical Creations, and blackhawk (Their gen 4 STRIKE gear), for serious use gear.

LOL I probably have more non issued kit from these places then kit I got issued

Ya ya I know im a geardo ;D


----------



## Armymedic (1 Apr 2005)

Definately the camelback..

infact if you can get your hands on this model...it is the meow.

http://camelbak.com/mil/cb_prod.cfm?Product_ID=159&CATID=6


----------



## gorf (2 Apr 2005)

Seeing as the viper is only available in black and woodland, would black be an "acceptable" colour?


----------



## Trinity (2 Apr 2005)

the camel bak has military spec bladders

Wheelers/cp gear does not....

camelbak should cost less as well... 
plus you get an insuated straw in black where as
wheelers only has the blue straw... cadpat insulated is extra


----------



## INFRES (2 Apr 2005)

On cougar salvo last month i saw 1 or 2 troops that had camelbacks with the label and eveything except in cadpat. Where would someone get a cadpat camelback? are they available for purchase somewhere or is this a issue item?


----------



## dw_1984 (2 Apr 2005)

I remember seeing a CADPAT camelback in some issue of the MapleLeaf or some other mil publication.  I'm sure they exist but are as an operational item only (not sure though).


----------



## Armymedic (2 Apr 2005)

They do exist, and they are issued in theater. It is a permanent issue, as you don't turn them back in at the end of tour.


----------



## Trinity (2 Apr 2005)

Issue cadpat camelbak.....

I tried to get ahold of some the other day.
Must be a military order, minimum 200 and
they're $85 approximately....

for the issues 3 litre camelbak


FYI


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (2 Apr 2005)

There are also cadpat "sleeves" that you can put over say an AR coloured camelback.Google it or check ebay


----------



## jswift872 (27 May 2005)

i was wondering if both of these are comfortable to wear under the rucksack. Also I have a omega reservoir for another camelbak I have,m so would I be able to use my 2 litre omega reservoir in the cpgear hydration #2?


----------



## Gunnar (27 May 2005)

What makes a camelback "milspec"?  Is it more resilient to abuse?

Just wondering, because I play a version of "capture the flag" in the summer time, where I could get hit with a stick, in the back....And need to know if it takes abuse well...


----------



## futuresoldier (27 May 2005)

Im thinking of buying some CADPAT stuff from CPgear.com.
Is it good quality? How fast is shipping to Ontario?
Has anyone here ever ordered from them?


----------



## chrisf (27 May 2005)

There's a search function, I suggest in the future, you use it. Just a suggestion.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21370.0.html (Four pages on just about everything you ever wanted to know about Wheelers/Canadian Peace Keeper)


----------



## MikeM (27 May 2005)

Futuresoldier,

I have ordered a few items from them, generally most of the basic stuff is good quality, but some of the packs and higher end products on their website have had some problems, but from personal experience it has been nothing drastic, usually just a buckle breaks, or some stitching..

Their shipping to Ontario is quick, it took about 5 days for me to receive my order from the day I purchased it. So for example if you purchase on a Monday you can expect to receive it in about a week. 

With all that being said, there are better places to buy kit, depending on what your needs are. Being that you're new, CPGear should be good for you. If you search around, you will find some of the better kit websites when you need some "high-speed" gear.

Good luck!


----------



## MikeM (27 May 2005)

Forgot to mention, check out their return policy, and policies for repair & replacement. They are pretty good about getting things replaced.


----------



## Hunter911 (5 Jun 2005)

Ive got a couple questions. Does anyone have any info on the modular combat belt? (good/bad?)... and if i went on SQ or an exercise with that, would they give me the ammo for the mag pouches i would put on? Or would it be dead weight?


----------



## Trinity (5 Jun 2005)

Hunter911 said:
			
		

> Ive got a couple questions. Does anyone have any info on the modular combat belt? (good/bad?)... and if i went on SQ or an exercise with that, would they give me the ammo for the mag pouches i would put on? Or would it be dead weight?



Don't buy any equipment if you are on a BMQ/SQ

you have no idea yet what you want or need for the field

no.. don't take extra mag pouches...

The more extra keen kit you have... the more you stick out...
Especially if your 'keen kit' is useless for your situation.

The only thing i would suggest buying or acquiring (if not issued) 
1) nuke bag  
2) ranger blanket


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Jun 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Heh, has everyone ordered those glasses case!!
> 
> They are utter rubbish, mind you I do quite approve of the other items I ordered. The Zippered Billfold Wallet - Exelent, a nice improvment from the millspec one. Nametages (same as mentioned abouve). Patrol Pack, Does its job for me, a Cadet (Holds alot of junk, and looks cool... what more can a cadet ask for?). The Wash basin will serve for a headress if I ever loose my beret .
> 
> ...



About the glasses case, I have one in OD, an original from 1990. I use it in the field for my Raybans in the Land Rovers to keep the dust off them, and it works fine. I was not disapponted at all. I hook it up to the dash, adn i know its limitations.

I had been buying stuff from Wheeler when it was called Ruggid back in the 80's. I still use the FMP OD cordurra (1990), OD tri-fold wallet (on my 4th one in about 15 yrs), original shaving kit (1986 its actually canvas), and   a few other OD things (shoe shin kit and a few misc items), most common is the plate, cup and KFS carrier in OD cordurra (1990), and everytime I am out bush I always get comments on people want one.

My next buy will be the OD polar fleece sleeping bag liner, and I would like the 1964 pattern ruck bag and acc's in Desert CADPAT. The ruck I am still using is the Cdn 1982 Ptrn type w/wire frame (its been welded up a few times ovver the yrs and has a red tint to it from the red bulldust of Australia, but holds up well). I am on my 3rd vallise though, and second harness assy. I have a 1964 frame, but I am not currently using it.

Aussie rucks are just simply CRAP, BTW I do have a new and unissued one if anyone wants to do a trade or something, and this is in the 'for sale' section on here, but look back to about a year ago. Its just not good enough for serious long hauls, but its fine for other things.

I occasionally have a squizz at the Wheeler website to stay in the know. Hopefully I'll be back in Saskatchewan for a visit in 2006, and I'll do up an order then. 

Wheeler has been around for along time, and I have used their products in all climates (-40C Cdn winters to +45C Australian desert and tropical environments), and they wear well. I would recommend before purchasing anything what its limitations are, and if it suits your needs, as some of their current products do not really have much merrit, and would be more than a hinderance in many ways, but their mainstream stuff is fine.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Hunter911 (6 Jun 2005)

Alright cool... that helps alot


----------



## fourninerzero (2 Nov 2005)

Ive bought a few things from Cp gear, and have been mostly happy.

The Glasses case even with the rigid insert is useless. because its an envlope style, the rigid inserts crush ones glasses with even pressure all around, not just in one or two spots.

soft wash basin- i love it. lightweight, and it does hold its shape when full of water. dosent take up any room in your ruck.

Envlope style FMP- love that too, not overly bulky, and i love having the zip inner pocket, padding is good for proctecting things like a compass ect.

Ranger blanket stuff sack- also a good thing. its great for attaching to the small pack, its the perfect size for the issued thermal blanket and ranger blanket( if you have both) and a bivy bag.

name tapes- were good quality and looked good.

Stuff other people have bought

Kneeboard FMP- useless, he used it once and it was a peice of crap. dont bother unless your a pilot or possibly a permenant driver.

NBCD bag- I like it, and so does the owner. he uses it all the time.


----------



## my72jeep (7 Nov 2005)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> What does it look like?
> Is it a military pattern or a off the shelf?
> The reason I want one in CADPAT is because as a member in a second line position I probably will never get one issued.We are apparntly are the absolute last people to recieve any type of issued kit,so until then I'll have to make do with what I got and buy the rest.


No Sorry CIC are the last to get anything issued. lol


----------



## starlight_cdn (18 Nov 2005)

Grunt said:
			
		

> It is best to stick to tactical tailor, dropzone, Specopsbrand, HSG, ESSTAC, Custom Tactical Creations, and blackhawk (Their gen 4 STRIKE gear), for serious use gear.
> 
> LOL I probably have more non issued kit from these places then kit I got issued
> 
> Ya ya I know im a geardo ;D



+1

You get what you pay for!!! I would add Eagle and Artkis.

I am Starlight_CDN and I am a gear head. Starting the twelve step program soon.


----------



## Big Foot (19 Nov 2005)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> No Sorry CIC are the last to get anything issued. lol


Hey jeep, I'm gonna have to call you on that one. CIC officers got CADPAT well before RMC finally got it.


----------



## purple peguin (19 Nov 2005)

They stoppped making gear in black  :-[


----------



## ouyin2000 (28 Nov 2005)

Ok I would like to add my own review of the CP Gear FMP #5 (Slim FMP)

My first impression of the cover was that it is quite useful. For what I use it for (Cadet field training) it is a wonderful piece of kit.

First impression of the FMP #5 Pad Refill. It is too long! ???  It is about 1 to 1.5 cm too long to fit in the cover. This was a major dissapointment, but after a minute or two of through, I pulled out a pair of scissors and simply trimmed each page short enough to fit in the cover, and it now fits in very nicely.

As for the pen pockets. After some initial grunting and struggling, I managed to fit 1x BIC blue ballpoint pen, 1x BIC mechanical pencil, and 1x black Sharpie in it. The reason it took some time to fit these, was that the sleeves were too tight. In the begining, if I tried to pull out the pen, all i would get is the pen lid, as the sleeve held on to the rest of it. After some use though, the sleeves have stretched enough for my pens to still be securely held, but not so tight that it is impossible to get out.

Now, the basic concept of this FMP, is that it will fit into the breast pocket of your combats. Yes it does. It fits rather nicely. I have 2 sets of OD combats. The pockets on one of the jackets fits the FMP very nicely, and on the other jacket, I have to pull a bit harder on the pocket cover, in order to button it up. I have also puchased a set of gen 1 CADPAT combats for the purpose of paintball/airsoft, and the FMP fits into the breast pocket very nicely. (no stretching of the pocket flap needed)

The downside. The size of the paper is just a bit too small for regular use. I also own a FMP #2 and I use that much more often. But if you need to jot down some quick notes about anything, or write up a quick nominal role, then the slim FMP is a good choice.

Overall, I am quite impressed with the degree of quality with this product. I have owned it for about 9 months, using it on all of my training weekends (about 2 per month) as well as regular training nights (2 nights a week), and have found no problems with the stitching or the zipper at all. Also, the extra large zipper pull string is of good quality and is quite useful when your fingers are numb.


----------



## Lerch (28 Nov 2005)

All these lousy comments makes me glad that all I've bought from them are the nametapes. Although the FMP cover does work wonders.

I've been looking at the goggle covers wondering if they go all the way around or just over the lense...anybody know?


----------



## loyalist (11 Dec 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Heh, has everyone ordered those glasses case!!
> 
> They are utter rubbish, mind you I do quite approve of the other items I ordered. The Zippered Billfold Wallet - Exelent, a nice improvment from the millspec one. Nametages (same as mentioned abouve). Patrol Pack, Does its job for me, a Cadet (Holds alot of junk, and looks cool... what more can a cadet ask for?). The Wash basin will serve for a headress if I ever loose my beret .
> 
> ...



What is a cadet going to do with $700 worth of Canadian Peacekeeper kit?


----------



## purple peguin (11 Dec 2005)

There what you call "CADPAT CRAZY"


----------



## Jinxed (18 Dec 2005)

Stuff I've gotten:

FMP #4:  Love it.  Lots of little windows and pockets and stuff, majority of them are zippered or velcro'ed (safe and secure when running around).  Windows are great for quick references.

Nametags are useful of course.

The 3 point sling is worthless unless you've got a C8.  I wish they sold the CF style 3 point slings.  Or that SKS I recently bought...wish I didn't return the sling.

Pacing beads are horrible to use.

Scope and muzzle cover is pointless.

Carabiners aren't too bad, I don't know where I can get them locally.  Got some in Kingston, good novelty things for attaching a civvy mug to a ruck.

Flashlight holder...I have no idea how to attach this to the C7.

Maglites are a very good deal, good price if you aren't paying for shipping.

I love the pillow.  Better than using my air mattress and it's a good place to keep clean socks and underwear.

The cadpat belt is pretty good, better than the crappy one we get issued in the reserves.

Buck holder is great for a 3 inch folding knife holster.

The rifle butt pouch is the best.  We commonly are given 5 mags, but have to keep the mags off when taking a bus through civvie areas.  Rather than have the 5th mag slamming around in a pocket, I just attach it to the rifle.  Plus it makes it easy to identify your rifle in a pile of rifles, especially when you write your name and 3 digits.  Great also for stashing an empty mag if you have 4 mags only.


----------



## ouyin2000 (18 Dec 2005)

Jinxed said:
			
		

> ...The rifle butt pouch is the best.   We commonly are given 5 mags, but have to keep the mags off when taking a bus through civvie areas.   Rather than have the 5th mag slamming around in a pocket, I just attach it to the rifle.   Plus it makes it easy to identify your rifle in a pile of rifles, especially when you write your name and 3 digits.   Great also for stashing an empty mag if you have 4 mags only.


I've wondered about this:

Does the butt pouch get in the way when firing the rifle? I understand that it would be on the outside, but it just looks somewhat awkward.


----------



## purple peguin (18 Dec 2005)

I have bought from them before and everything was fine, but i just ordered two pairs of socks,zipper pulls and a black pouch and it cost me $40.00.


----------



## Jinxed (18 Dec 2005)

Doesn't get in the way at all, and yes it's on the outside, whether you shoot left or right handed.


----------



## ouyin2000 (18 Dec 2005)

Jinxed said:
			
		

> Doesn't get in the way at all, and yes it's on the outside, whether you shoot left or right handed.


I figured that much, It just looked like it might somehow.

Thanks anyways


----------



## NL_engineer (19 Dec 2005)

I never go into the field with out the rifle mag pouch, the only problem I have had with it was that it does not fit in the Millcotts rifle rack to well. 

There old NBC bags were really good, I used it on every ex for the past 2 years, and even though I have the new small pack (got it a few weeks ago) I will probably still use it.

The CP first generation hydro pack, I have is good for some things, but not others. It sucks for drivers, if you are required to leave on your TV, or if you try to put it under the TV, or attach it to it. It was really good with the old webbing though.

The old GPS/FRS pouch: I have had it since my 5's course, and I never was able to make use of it until last summer when i used it on my TV to hold an FRS radio; and have did not have a problem with it, the new ones, look to be a pain, because they can not be attached with out those clips.

The Mag-Light pouch is junk, too small, and what is the point of that front pocket.

As for most of there new stuff, I can not see how it can be used to help rather then hinder the user, in my opinion most of there new kit is geared to the civi paint-baller that wants to impress his friends with cadpat.


----------



## Lerch (21 Dec 2005)

I just got the newer Hydro Pack (#1) with the MOLLE webbing on the outside and I love it! The only thing I would add is D-rings on the shoulder straps (similar to the Camelbak). Right now I've got a TT utility pouch attached to the back and it looks hot.


----------



## lets-go-rangers (25 Jan 2006)

check out www.soldier-gear.ca for cadpat field kit items that cost at least 1/2 of what the other on line kitshops are charging ( especially peacekeeper).
I thought at first the quality would be terrible due to their "low " prices but its amazing....
I had a friend big in the paint ball industry put me onto these guys, and I'm serious....I havent been disappointed yet!


----------



## flashman (26 Jan 2006)

The quality of that kit is not sufficient for field use, or any other use beyond carrying books to school.  It's cut-price kit shop soldier bait.  Stay away.


----------



## NATO Boy (26 Jan 2006)

x2

Everyone I've talked to who got issued an Avenger bag while in Bosnia said it sucks 4$$. A remake in wannabe CADPAT can't be much better.


----------



## lets-go-rangers (26 Jan 2006)

I have a gear bag and the internal frame pack.....I'm not sure how that compares to the " real issued kit " that soldiers get , but I think the stuff is awsome. Can anyone tell me how you know if this stuff is "field tested" and is it worth the difference in money?


----------



## Lear (12 Jun 2006)

I also have a question regarding the CPGear kit. Does anyone have experience with the Alamar #1 Pack and can tell me if it is a worthy investment as a pack? I am looking for something that can hold enough for a weekend and won't kill my back either from having to carry it around.


----------



## starlight_cdn (15 Jun 2006)

East coast shooter said:
			
		

> They stoppped making gear in black  :-[



Black is dead. Coyote Brown is the New Black


----------



## gun plumber (19 Jun 2006)

One word.
Dropzone.


----------



## purple peguin (19 Jun 2006)

starlight_cdn said:
			
		

> Black is dead. Coyote Brown is the New Black



Not in the lawenforcement side of things, you do not see to many cops wearing coyote brown


----------



## Desert Fox (29 Nov 2006)

Dano said:
			
		

> I got my order of 1 Gerber pouch, 1 order of Nylon strips and a Name tape.
> 
> The Gerber pouch is very nice, except for the fact they put the product tag inside the pouch so it is difficult to insert the Gerber. I just cut mine out.
> The nylon strips are good. Decent amount. The CADPAT seems a little melted or smeared not too noticeable. The OD strips are great.
> ...



Why on earth would you spend money on pieces of fabric in a bag? 

Old OD t-shirt, CAD-PAT personal cam net, the old style thermals = SCRIM.... and the price is right too....

if you want to play dirty, you can pull the sand traps out of your pants before exchanging them...


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Nov 2006)

I have been buying stuff from this company when it was called RUGGID, and before cordura, when things were canvas. Over 20 yrs, always good quality, good prompt service, and never a problem.

Wes


----------

